# Sticky  Post your whole collection



## JJ_

Well leading on from autopia.org I thought we could have one thread with everyones whole collection, if you get more then edit your original post so its not all dotted about lol ??


----------



## JJ_

Ok then Ill start lol


----------



## shaqki

very comprehensive


----------



## Fat Audi 80

If you are not a 'Pro then you have issues!!! :lol:

Amazing collection. 

I thought mine was quite big in Four large storage boxes!!

cheers,

Steve.


----------



## matt_mph

JJ whats that turtle wax interior 1 like?


----------



## JJ_

like the majority of their products its pretty rubbish lol. They only have three decent products out that ive tried, the leather cleaner and conditioner, the other is the 5ltr car wash soap and I think the platinum range gets not a bad write up.


----------



## Dave KG

Here's my collection, there are also a few other products bought very recently that I dont have pics of, but the majority of it is here - combining a few previous threads listing my products:

*Tools*



Makita 9227CB Rotary - probably my best purchase of the year this, an excellent rotary and a tool that has relagated my PC to glazing and waxing!

Porter Cable 7424 - used mainly for glazes and waxes now, but still capable of defect correction should the need arise.

CM8828 PTG - absolutely invaluable now the rotary is here, to keep me on the safe side of paint thickness!

Brinkmann - swirl spotting delight!  Ideal for evaluating the finish as I work.

*Meguiars Pads*



With the rotary now here, I have found the Meguiars pads to be amongst the best I've used on the rotary, excellent control and very effective, so I got a few: 7 cutting, 10 polishing and 9 finishing. 

*Other Machine Pads*



A few other pads as well, mainly used on the PC including Sonus DAS set, Sonus SFX 6 and 4" pads, LakeCountry cutting, light cutting, polishing and finishing pads... Also, a Menzerna 5" cutting and finishing pad which I have recetly trialled on both PC and rotary and found them to be very effective.

*Washing*



4 Meguiars Lambswool Mitts, really like these find them to fit nicely, and are a very safe mitt for washing I find. Also a Halfords Sheepskin Mitt which I found surprisingly good, and a Megs Microfibre mitt for wheels... Drying towels: Meguiars Water Magnets, the brilliant Pakshak Waffleweave and Sonus Der Wunder drying towels.

*Microfibres*

Safe towels for buffing off product residue, essential armour for the detailer! Have here 20 Costco MFs (excellent value and passed CD test no bother), 12 Megs Supreme Shines, 5 Cobras, 2 Pakshak UltraPlush, 2 Megs Ultimate Wipes.

*Meguiars Products*

Often overlooked in favour of more fashionable brands, but Meguiars makes up a large part of my detailing collection on the grounds that the products work very effectively and are excellent value for money:



We have:

#84 (1 gal): highly effective swirl remover by rotary
#83 (1 gal + 32oz): love this product on the rotary, effective on all paint types
#80 (2x 32oz): finsihing polish or light swilrs remover, lovely glossy finish
#3 (4x 16oz): one of the best finishing polished for machine I have used
#7 (16oz + 64oz): best pure glaze I have used so far, supberb on dark colours
#26 (16oz): compliments #7 nicely, espeically on dark solid colours and lasts well too
Shampoo Plus: loving this shampoo just now, really well lubed safe wash
#62: excellent shampoo, but preferring the SP owing to the cost
Hyper Wash: unbeaten on value for money, and a great shampoo to boot

and more besides!!

*Menzerna Products*



For paint defect correction, Menzerna is the range I find the best out them all, just in my own personal preference. From Power Gloss's ability to remove severe paint defects to the ultimate finishing polish that is PO85RD, the range is hard to beat IMVHO. Got a bottle or two of everything so am prepared for all eventualities using Menzerna products. 

*Autoglym*



Again, despite some very decent products, Autoglym is very often overlooked... SRP is my favourite from AG, closely follwed by Bumper Care - both products I find very effective at doing whats required of them. Got a few other AG products I like in there too. 

*Pinnacle*



Best known for Souveran wax, but Pinnacle makes other excellent products too... Crystal Mist and the XMT Finishing Glaze spring immediately to mind. And, of course, the Signature wax also.

*Chemical Guys*



Slowly building a collection of Chemical Guys products here, and each one I find to be pretty impressive... Yet to try the 50/50 wax (will do soon) but the rest have impressed me. The Diamond cut range is very good, on intial testing it proves very effective (particularly by rotary I find) at dealing with severe paint defects but also finishes down very nicely too - write-up of my thoughts on the Diamond Cut range to come along soon.

*Optimum*



Saw these on offer from Rich at Polished Bliss, and couldn't resist! Only done some inital playing around on scrap with them so far, and am very impressed with the products and the finish achieved particualrly from the Polish. Write-up of these to come in the not too distant future, plus I plan to use them on a BMW due to be detailed next week.

*The Rest*



Various other products from manufacturers where i have just bought the odd product or two (or where I have just kept the odd product or two...).

A nice big box was delivered to me today containing nice new products for my detailing in the coming year, most of these Swissvax products which I am really looking forward to using on future details.

First of all, I must repeat my huge thanks to Dave (jac-in-a-box) for introducing me to the Swissvax range a month or so back, and giving me samples to try out... thanks to this and being delighted with the results of the products, I decided to invest in some for myself:

*Best of Show Entry Collection*





A nice collection of products to get me started here. The all important Cleaner Fluid for before the wax. Pneu for tyres and other exterior rubber and plastics. Car Bath shampoo. Wax and Cleaner Fluid Applicator pads. Two terry cloths that feel nice and soft (though the only thing I've used terry cloths in the past for is removing #7 residue as I find them better than microfibres for this).  And a very soft and fine feeling polishing cloth... And of course, the Best of Show wax and my first immediate impression of this is just how damn good it smells!!! :lol: Pineapple! :thumb:

*Swissvax Onyx Wax*



The entry level Swissvax wax, I wanted this also to try out and aim to use this on hopefully a good few details throughout the year. Smells of watermellon, very nice - but not as nice smelling as Best of Show! :lol:

*Swissvax Wheel Kit*



Will be looking to try this kit out on my own wheels in the spring when I take my wheels off for major cleaning. Contains Wheel cleaner that smells of peppermint (concentrate that dilutes 4:1 in the mixing bottle), gloves, two brushes and a polishing cloth.

*Swissvax Autobahn Wheel Wax*



A very cute dinky jar of this, and another product I am itching to get applied to my own car to test out. :thumb: Smells of chocolate.

And also, a few other products as well:

*Victoria Concours Wax*



I'd never heard of Victoria wax until about a month ago...  But I'm always keen to try out new products (well, new to me! :lol: ) so I will be giving this a run out in the near future.

*Carlack68 Scratch Remover & Polishig Paste*



Looking to try these out by hand on my test panel soon to see how they do at removing swilrs by hand. 

*Menzerna*



Hardly new to me, I've been using Menzerna for some time now and as I can always rely on them to deliver me the results I'm looking for, be that on the rotary or PC, I've topped up my supply with 1 litre of each: S34A Power Gloss, PO85RD3.01 Intensive Polish, PO106FF Final Finish and PO85RD Final Finish.

And, err... the waxes I have:











Swissol Mystery
Swissol Best of Show
Swissol Onyx
Swissol Saphir
Swissol Concorso
Pinnacle Signature
Pinnacle Signature 2
Pinnacle Souveran
Pinnacle Liquid Souveran
Victoria Concours
Victoria Collectors
Meguiars #16
Meguiars #26
Clearkote Carnuaba Moose
Collinite 476S
Chemical Guys XXX
Chemical Guys 50/50
Chemical Guys DW Wet Wet Wet
P21S Carnuaba
Poorboys Nattys
Simoniz Original (dont laugh, this is a decent wax for the money - good durability!)

By contrast, I only have about four or five sealents.... But then, I'm a big wax fan as far as LSPs go, and while I will use sealents, I personally prefer my waxes. :thumb:

-------------------

There we go. :lol:


----------



## JJ_

Thanks dave, i was hoping you would chime in as I was interested in what you had. Looking forward to some testing of the CG stuff as I had my eye on it last year it was just a bugger to get, now its much easier!


----------



## Phil H

thats a alot of stuff Dave!!


----------



## Thomas-182

Not really my full collecting as I have boxes of stuff, but gives you an idea.










Some of the stuff that was used during a wash:










Thomas


----------



## Exotica

Dave KG, put a price on your full collection


----------



## Refined Reflections

Some of mine, loads more in the house and shed and more now in the van too


----------



## Exotica

Refined Reflections said:


> Some of mine, loads more in the house and shed and more now in the van too


When did you dye your hair blonde


----------



## Dave KG

Exotica said:


> Dave KG, put a price on your full collection


I'd say ~ £2k


----------



## Exotica

Dave KG said:


> I'd say ~ £2k


I was expecting that sort of figure.


----------



## haxbyscoobs

just a little collection then dave i see


----------



## [email protected]

Blimey, after DaveKGs post im embarassed to post my tcut n sponge pics


----------



## pcc

Nice collection there Dave. You gonna try the mystery out on the astra


----------



## Thomas-182

Big, small, who cares, have fun and post a picture


----------



## Dave KG

pcc said:


> Nice collection there Dave. You gonna try the mystery out on the astra


Of course... even though silver aint the best colour to show the wax off, i like to see how waxes perform on all colours.


----------



## brightpinkstar

Dave KG said:


> I'd say ~ £2k


Surely its more than that. I havent half the stuff you have and Id say Id spent around a grand. V nice collection!! :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

brightpinkstar said:


> Surely its more than that. I havent half the stuff you have and Id say Id spent around a grand. V nice collection!! :thumb:


Emm, actually it might well be, but I'm scares to fully total it up!! :lol:


----------



## King Eric

Some of you are very sick and in need of help


----------



## 182_Blue

Dave, your collection is mad LOL


----------



## TopMarques

Refined Reflections said:


> Some of mine, loads more in the house and shed and more now in the van too


:doublesho You sure you dont need any more CG's Gary?:lol:

Van's looking nice and tidy mate:thumb:


----------



## ToLearn

i was just thinking when looking at that pic that there is a guy with a chemical guys addction wish i had half that much myself though


be interesting to see what would be there number one product in each catogory from people with so much stuff
I.E

shampoo 
wheel cleaner
compound
light swirls cut
glaze 
wax 
etc etc


----------



## BILL

my small collection built up over the last 3 months  
not had a chance to use most of it yet but cant wait to start :buffer:


----------



## sconhead

Realy cant wait to get a pc and start stock piling now, you lot have serious collections!!!!!!


----------



## Soundstorm

I'm still a beginner, and only using it on my own car (for the moment), but when I ordered my PC I couldn't resist buying some more stuff.

This is my full collection at the moment:








And the PC with transformer, the AG products are already on the first pic, but I had all of these products at the same time, so took a pic back then.









As you can see, I still have to get some products for the interior. But I'm not going to spend more money on detailing products this month.


----------



## bigray

my collection 
porter & cable 7424 polisher 
karcher pressure washer 

meguiars crystal paint cleaner (step 1) 
meguiars deep crystal polish (step 2) 
meguiars deep crystal carnauba wax (step 3) 
meguiars gold class liquid wax 
meguiars tech wax 
meguiars scratch x 
meguiars clay bar + quick detailer spray 
meguiars hot shine 
meguiars hot rims 
meguiars glass cleaner 
meguiars gold class shampoo 
meguiars 26 hi tech pure yellow carnauba wax 
meguiars tech protech interior 
meguiars trim detailer 

poorboys all purpose cleaner & degreaser 

mothers advance top coat 

chemical guys wet wet wet wax (detailing world)

gliptone mild leather cleaner 
gliptone liquid leather 

30x micro fibre towels 
5x terry towels 
5x ultra soft micro fibre towels 

hopefully will be growing even bigger in the near future:buffer:


----------



## stewie

A couple of my collection as it stands at the moment. I try to add a few bits to it every month


----------



## Clark @ PB

I went to take pics of all mine but decided i couldnt be ar$ed as it will take up about 2 pages on here!


----------



## Guest

Clark said:


> I went to take pics of all mine but decided i couldnt be ar$ed as it will take up about 2 pages on here!


Come on Clark, you know you want to really!!!


----------



## Detail My Ride

Clark said:


> I went to take pics of all mine but decided i couldnt be ar$ed as it will take up about 2 pages on here!


Pllllleeeaaasseee  :buffer:


----------



## Clark @ PB

would be easier to take pics of the PB stockroom actually :lol:


----------



## Autovogue

Clark said:


> would be easier to take pics of the PB stockroom actually :lol:


he docent want Rich to know whats missing from it more like. :lol:


----------



## Cliff

How is everyone so neat and organised ?


----------



## brightpinkstar

Cliff said:


> How is everyone so neat and organised ?


Get cross if cant find what I need!! :lol: Plus most of the stuff costs a fair bit of cash so makes sense to look after it.


----------



## John-R-

Not quite as much as some people bit I've only started out.










Theres also a PC and a load of stuff from Autopia since this was taken 

John.


----------



## mouthyman

where can i get myself some of the black plastic shelves everyone seems to have?


----------



## Detail My Ride

mouthyman said:


> where can i get myself some of the black plastic shelves everyone seems to have?


Argos


----------



## stewie

mouthyman said:


> where can i get myself some of the black plastic shelves everyone seems to have?


Most DIY places usually have them somewhere, Screwfix I think do them, Argos etc etc. I got mine beginning of last year when my local Tesco were selling them off for a fiver each.


----------



## Predator_VTR

wow some amazing collections there makes mine look crap lol, but im just starting so maybe in about 4 years time ill have collections like that


----------



## JJ_

come on lets bring this up to date


----------



## alex12

Some great collections here, keep them coming guys, will get some pics of my gear when iv sorted out my storage


----------



## JJ_




----------



## mrscott

Blimey!
Detailing porn!


----------



## Han5y

Some of mine products


----------



## marc-l

Most of the collection, got some new buckets, Megs Ultimate Wash and Poor Boys Natural Look

...Enjoy


























































































































































:thumb:


----------



## ALTSELGREEN

nooby collection!!!works for me......


----------



## El_Cid

amazing collection !! From Chile !


----------



## Storry

What the heck is this? A PW?


----------



## TMM

1 year ago:








Now:








The next logical step is a random orbital, pads and some menzerna polishes i think.


----------



## matty_doh

TMM said:


> Now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next logical step is a random orbital, pads and some menzerna polishes i think.


Is that a snowfoam attachment for a normal (IE, non pressure washer) hose?


----------



## TMM

matty_doh said:


> Is that a snowfoam attachment for a normal (IE, non pressure washer) hose?


Yep. Doesn't foam up like crazy but works just as well, imo.


----------



## Keir

TMM said:


> Yep. Doesn't foam up like crazy but works just as well, imo.


What is it?

And where's the clay man?


----------



## TMM

Keir said:


> What is it?
> 
> And where's the clay man?


It's a Wolfgang Foam Gun, which is a rebranded Gilmour Foamaster i believe :thumb:

I've got the meguiars clay bar, very mild but does the job.


----------



## Igloo

Storry said:


> .....
> What the heck is this? A PW?


Yeah, Supposed to be "ok" i think?


----------



## Guest

-----


----------



## Sandmo

Well, here's a couple of pics of my growing collection...
































































And then I won this bag!



















I guess I have forgotten something, but who cares :wave:


----------



## kakeuter

Very impressive collection! Makes me want to go shopping.

-Kody-


----------



## Big Bri

Kewl collections,now i have to buy swissvax,,,,,,,thanks for posting peoples
I may even let the Mrs check mine out properly now and give her the combination to the lock up.
I feel so much more confident that im not as Mental as she keeps saying we both are,,,iam,,,he is,,,thinks i,we,are.... :}

Mr multiples she calls me
Thanks again
BRIAN...


----------



## ben-150

Sandmo said:


> Well, here's a couple of pics of my growing collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have forgotten something, but who cares :wave:


Wow very nice products have you:doublesho

Where did you get the Swissvax stickers from?

Excuse my English is not the best


----------



## tartanhaggis

ben-150 said:


> Wow very nice products have you:doublesho
> 
> Where did you get the Swissvax stickers from?
> 
> Excuse my English is not the best


My favorite collection:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## kempe

:speechles Well my kit is no were as big as these but its getting there :lol:

First pic of all my stuff put away










Next one is of my small wax collection










Then there is my cloths, applicators, drying cloths and other stuff










And then my box full of glazes, clay, shampoo and other stuff










And last but not least spray bottles with wheel cleaner, clay lube, noodle mits and other stuff










Well thats it but way more to come :buffer:


----------



## Bratwurst

Nilfisk PW (I was sure I spun the photo before uploading! )










Lance, Gilmour, Dirty job grout sponge, Stjarnagloss Hjul and CG degreaser










Degreasers, APC's, Glass Cleaners, Steel wool, Strong wheel cleaners










Santa brought this, not used it yet, but can't wait to get started with it.










Gallon bottles of degreasers, shampoos and APC's etc



















In-use shampoos/foams/cleaners



















Migliore dressings and pad/cloth detergent










Clays










Lubes










QD's



















Waxes










Spray sealants/waxes



















Glass coatings










CG Drier










DA, PTG and sanding stuff










In-use cloths and and drying towels










Various dressings, cleaners and air fresheners etc. (I spun this too!)










Bags for when I do a spot of travelling










Various cleansers and polishes



















Got stock dotted about the place in the house and a fair bit more stuff in the garage but I cant be ar5ed going out in the cold. :doublesho:lol:

I think I need to use before I buy.


----------



## Beemer 330

I love some of these collections.

Mine grew drastically just before Xmas so will get some pics up soon :thumb:


----------



## kstoilas

Mine is really small but I think it covers pretty much all my needs:



+



+



+


----------



## steve from wath

posted this up this week
never saw this thread !!!!!!!!!!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=199402


----------



## ksg10

kstoilas said:


> Mine is really small but does I think it covers pretty much all my needs:
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +


To me, a small, well chosen collection is much more impressive than a large one maybe with some unused/unwanted bits. Though I do love seeing monstrous collections that take up most of the garage too


----------



## Bratwurst

What's in the wee blue skooshy bottle?


----------



## kstoilas

ksg10 said:


> To me, a small, well chosen collection is much more impressive than a large one maybe with some unused/unwanted bits. Though I do love seeing monstrous collections that take up most of the garage too


I agree with you 100% but I will probably end up with a big collection as most people here in this forum  It is less than 12 months since I intensively started gathering my collection.



wee_green_mini said:


> What's in the wee blue skooshy bottle?


It is Insta Finish bubblegum air freshener.

------------------------

Oh and I forgot my latest addition to the collection(images always click-able):


----------



## kstoilas

New delivery


----------



## Calmato

Here is and my little collection. Unfortunatelly I don't have a garage...


----------



## CraigQQ

I was looking through this expecting to see one of the guys from the manufacturers taking photos of the stock room :lol:
come on Gtechniq.... want to know where everything is kept.... just incase :lol:


----------



## bug.mania

mine (will get photos)
dodo


supernatural wax
supernatural wash
time to dry
blue velvet
tarmalade
sour power shampoo
need for speed
orange crush wax
born slippy clay lube
claybars
red mist
lime prime
lime prime light
mellow yellow wheel cleaner
all 3 metal polishes
drying towel
wax aplicators
microfibers

meguars 

tripple detail brush
wheel cleaning brush
final detailer
no82
wax aplicators

auto glym


hd wax 
srp
motorcycle cleaner/degreaser

3m 

fast cut
fastcut plus

autosmart

tardis

poorboys

nattys paste wax
bug squash

valet pro

orange pre wash
bilbery wheel cleaner

envy

5pc brush set


snow foam

5L AUTO RAE-CHEM CHERRY SNOW FOAM 


theres probably more :lol:


----------



## james_death

Group Shot...:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

Now _that's_ a man cave :thumb:


----------



## meraredgti

washing & drying *all important grit guard










paint cleaners, polish, glaze, sealant, wax, nano sealant, interior/exterior trims, tyres, glass, quick detailing, clay, detailing brushes, various applicator mf, sponge, foam pads, buffing towels and final touch plush mf's



















my kind of travel bag 










now to put this $hit away










also wanting to buy Kent large MF drying towel, Auto Smart Iardis and CarPro IronX.
david


----------



## boyasaka

Cliff said:


> How is everyone so neat and organised ?


part of having OCD lol


----------



## meraredgti

lol cant have a clean car and not clean well organised gear


----------



## chrisw87

My small collection, unfortunately because I'm in an apartment with no lock-up, they are relegated to a bookcase, however this is fine for me because I do enjoy having them on show a bit, though the GF says that my place looks like a shop :lol:

Still have alot of CG's stuff I'd love to buy (uhhh my "want" shopping list on the Au website came to about $600 :doublesho

Note to self, don't take pictures soon after having a house party... time to go OCD on cleaning up that booze and the books they rifled through 










Top down; 
budget 1200W rotary, performs quite well and robust. DAS-6 Pro, gun hose nozzle









LSP's and paperwork; 
Mothers sealer + glaze is great, ditto for their wax, really loving the CG's XXX hardcore paste wax though! 









Third shelf, generic stuff and pads, in need of more pads!









Second from the bottom, one or two assorted MF's 









Ground level holds mostly bulk chems and shampoo's plus messy stuff like WD40 etc. 









the PW, backup for around the house, suction kit, some carry bags. Not shown in the vac, extension power leads, buckets, wash mits etc.


----------



## black_civic_si

I also got myself a little addiction....


----------



## DagenhamGeoff

Dave KG said:


> Here's my collection, there are also a few other products bought very recently that I dont have pics of, but the majority of it is here - combining a few previous threads listing my products:
> 
> *Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> Makita 9227CB Rotary - probably my best purchase of the year this, an excellent rotary and a tool that has relagated my PC to glazing and waxing!
> 
> Porter Cable 7424 - used mainly for glazes and waxes now, but still capable of defect correction should the need arise.
> 
> CM8828 PTG - absolutely invaluable now the rotary is here, to keep me on the safe side of paint thickness!
> 
> Brinkmann - swirl spotting delight!  Ideal for evaluating the finish as I work.
> 
> *Meguiars Pads*
> 
> 
> 
> With the rotary now here, I have found the Meguiars pads to be amongst the best I've used on the rotary, excellent control and very effective, so I got a few: 7 cutting, 10 polishing and 9 finishing.
> 
> *Other Machine Pads*
> 
> 
> 
> A few other pads as well, mainly used on the PC including Sonus DAS set, Sonus SFX 6 and 4" pads, LakeCountry cutting, light cutting, polishing and finishing pads... Also, a Menzerna 5" cutting and finishing pad which I have recetly trialled on both PC and rotary and found them to be very effective.
> 
> *Washing*
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Meguiars Lambswool Mitts, really like these find them to fit nicely, and are a very safe mitt for washing I find. Also a Halfords Sheepskin Mitt which I found surprisingly good, and a Megs Microfibre mitt for wheels... Drying towels: Meguiars Water Magnets, the brilliant Pakshak Waffleweave and Sonus Der Wunder drying towels.
> 
> *Microfibres*
> 
> Safe towels for buffing off product residue, essential armour for the detailer! Have here 20 Costco MFs (excellent value and passed CD test no bother), 12 Megs Supreme Shines, 5 Cobras, 2 Pakshak UltraPlush, 2 Megs Ultimate Wipes.
> 
> *Meguiars Products*
> 
> Often overlooked in favour of more fashionable brands, but Meguiars makes up a large part of my detailing collection on the grounds that the products work very effectively and are excellent value for money:
> 
> 
> 
> We have:
> 
> #84 (1 gal): highly effective swirl remover by rotary
> #83 (1 gal + 32oz): love this product on the rotary, effective on all paint types
> #80 (2x 32oz): finsihing polish or light swilrs remover, lovely glossy finish
> #3 (4x 16oz): one of the best finishing polished for machine I have used
> #7 (16oz + 64oz): best pure glaze I have used so far, supberb on dark colours
> #26 (16oz): compliments #7 nicely, espeically on dark solid colours and lasts well too
> Shampoo Plus: loving this shampoo just now, really well lubed safe wash
> #62: excellent shampoo, but preferring the SP owing to the cost
> Hyper Wash: unbeaten on value for money, and a great shampoo to boot
> 
> and more besides!!
> 
> *Menzerna Products*
> 
> 
> 
> For paint defect correction, Menzerna is the range I find the best out them all, just in my own personal preference. From Power Gloss's ability to remove severe paint defects to the ultimate finishing polish that is PO85RD, the range is hard to beat IMVHO. Got a bottle or two of everything so am prepared for all eventualities using Menzerna products.
> 
> *Autoglym*
> 
> 
> 
> Again, despite some very decent products, Autoglym is very often overlooked... SRP is my favourite from AG, closely follwed by Bumper Care - both products I find very effective at doing whats required of them. Got a few other AG products I like in there too.
> 
> *Pinnacle*
> 
> 
> 
> Best known for Souveran wax, but Pinnacle makes other excellent products too... Crystal Mist and the XMT Finishing Glaze spring immediately to mind. And, of course, the Signature wax also.
> 
> *Chemical Guys*
> 
> 
> 
> Slowly building a collection of Chemical Guys products here, and each one I find to be pretty impressive... Yet to try the 50/50 wax (will do soon) but the rest have impressed me. The Diamond cut range is very good, on intial testing it proves very effective (particularly by rotary I find) at dealing with severe paint defects but also finishes down very nicely too - write-up of my thoughts on the Diamond Cut range to come along soon.
> 
> *Optimum*
> 
> 
> 
> Saw these on offer from Rich at Polished Bliss, and couldn't resist! Only done some inital playing around on scrap with them so far, and am very impressed with the products and the finish achieved particualrly from the Polish. Write-up of these to come in the not too distant future, plus I plan to use them on a BMW due to be detailed next week.
> 
> *The Rest*
> 
> 
> 
> Various other products from manufacturers where i have just bought the odd product or two (or where I have just kept the odd product or two...).
> 
> A nice big box was delivered to me today containing nice new products for my detailing in the coming year, most of these Swissvax products which I am really looking forward to using on future details.
> 
> First of all, I must repeat my huge thanks to Dave (jac-in-a-box) for introducing me to the Swissvax range a month or so back, and giving me samples to try out... thanks to this and being delighted with the results of the products, I decided to invest in some for myself:
> 
> *Best of Show Entry Collection*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice collection of products to get me started here. The all important Cleaner Fluid for before the wax. Pneu for tyres and other exterior rubber and plastics. Car Bath shampoo. Wax and Cleaner Fluid Applicator pads. Two terry cloths that feel nice and soft (though the only thing I've used terry cloths in the past for is removing #7 residue as I find them better than microfibres for this). And a very soft and fine feeling polishing cloth... And of course, the Best of Show wax and my first immediate impression of this is just how damn good it smells!!! :lol: Pineapple! :thumb:
> 
> *Swissvax Onyx Wax*
> 
> 
> 
> The entry level Swissvax wax, I wanted this also to try out and aim to use this on hopefully a good few details throughout the year. Smells of watermellon, very nice - but not as nice smelling as Best of Show! :lol:
> 
> *Swissvax Wheel Kit*
> 
> 
> 
> Will be looking to try this kit out on my own wheels in the spring when I take my wheels off for major cleaning. Contains Wheel cleaner that smells of peppermint (concentrate that dilutes 4:1 in the mixing bottle), gloves, two brushes and a polishing cloth.
> 
> *Swissvax Autobahn Wheel Wax*
> 
> 
> 
> A very cute dinky jar of this, and another product I am itching to get applied to my own car to test out. :thumb: Smells of chocolate.
> 
> And also, a few other products as well:
> 
> *Victoria Concours Wax*
> 
> 
> 
> I'd never heard of Victoria wax until about a month ago...  But I'm always keen to try out new products (well, new to me! :lol: ) so I will be giving this a run out in the near future.
> 
> *Carlack68 Scratch Remover & Polishig Paste*
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to try these out by hand on my test panel soon to see how they do at removing swilrs by hand.
> 
> *Menzerna*
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly new to me, I've been using Menzerna for some time now and as I can always rely on them to deliver me the results I'm looking for, be that on the rotary or PC, I've topped up my supply with 1 litre of each: S34A Power Gloss, PO85RD3.01 Intensive Polish, PO106FF Final Finish and PO85RD Final Finish.
> 
> And, err... the waxes I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swissol Mystery
> Swissol Best of Show
> Swissol Onyx
> Swissol Saphir
> Swissol Concorso
> Pinnacle Signature
> Pinnacle Signature 2
> Pinnacle Souveran
> Pinnacle Liquid Souveran
> Victoria Concours
> Victoria Collectors
> Meguiars #16
> Meguiars #26
> Clearkote Carnuaba Moose
> Collinite 476S
> Chemical Guys XXX
> Chemical Guys 50/50
> Chemical Guys DW Wet Wet Wet
> P21S Carnuaba
> Poorboys Nattys
> Simoniz Original (dont laugh, this is a decent wax for the money - good durability!)
> 
> By contrast, I only have about four or five sealents.... But then, I'm a big wax fan as far as LSPs go, and while I will use sealents, I personally prefer my waxes. :thumb:
> 
> -------------------
> 
> There we go. :lol:


Jesus Christ.......I`m not even going to put my collection up lol i have srp, the Menz that came with EP800, some V7 (thanks CraigQQ) and some colli and other stuff from Aitkens(Thanks again Chris).....where on Earth do you keep all that lol:thumb:


----------



## little rich

This was my collection last year, Not really used any/bought any as my car i spend all my time on is off the road,









This lot turned up this week, wanted to dry some dodo and cg, ( the multiple born slippy and lime prime is because i got a decent price on it so il be dishing it out between friends  )


----------



## ben16v




----------



## todd100

this makes me feel inadequate,

anyway my collection.

only being 18 i dont have much money for bits but here goes:

kesteral das-6
menzerna power gloss
menzerna power finish
about 8 pads and backing pad
5 applicators
about 30 MF cloths
t cut
meguires scratch x
clay
demon shine (as lube)
autosmart tardis
bilberrys
autosmart trim wizard
ag srp
ag tyre shine
ag glass polish
ag trim gel
meguires endurance tyre gel
collinitess 476s
dodo juice hard candy
miglior original blend
farcela g3
detailing brushes
ag custom wheel cleaner
3m tape
jewellers rouge
glass polishing pad
maybe more but cant remember

not bad for a youngun i dont thing


----------



## ROMEYR32

Heres mine, pads and cloths in tubs sorry!


----------



## PrestigeChris




----------



## alfajim

nice collection. think i need shelves, despite promising myself i wouldn't do it i seem to have out grown the confines of my detailing box.


----------



## s70rjw

*Someof my collection*

Some of my kit


----------



## s70rjw

*And some more*

A few more bits and pieces


----------



## _Makki_

Here is my stuff


----------



## sm81

Are you planing to start detailing business


----------



## _karlos

I think your kit has just sent me to heaven:doublesho:doublesho I feel sorry for your bank balance after that swissvax kit  Couple of questions, where did you get the scholl cg trousers and if you don't mind me asking how much they retail at?


----------



## maxxsp

Don't have a pic with everything but here is one with some of the stuff










*Tools*

Festool RoTEX RO150FEQ-Plus w/Systainer (x2) 
Makita 9227CB
Bosch Aquatek 150 Pro Pressure Washer w/custom spray gun
40L Air Compressor w/Air Nozzle
Impact Wrench
Ace 1.5L Sprayer
4L Garden Sprayer

*Final Inspection*
FI 'Seal'
FI 'Seal' Strong
FI Paint Pampering Body Shampoo
FI Power Wheel Cleaner
FI General Purpose Cleaner
FI Mid-Sheen Tyre Dressing
FI 'Boost' Quick Detailer
FI 'Feed' Leather Conditioner
FI 'Clean' Gel Leather Cleaner
FI Polishing Pad System (Complete)
FI CAP Heavy Polish
FI CAP Medium Polish
FI CAP Jeweller's Rouge Polish
FI Rotary Backing Plates

*Menzerna*
Menzerna Power Gloss
Menzerna Intensive Polish 85RD
Menzerna Power Finish 203S
Menzerna Final Finish 106FF
Menzerna Sealing Wax

*Swissvax*
Swissvax Onyx
Swissvax Cleaner Fluid 'Medium'
Swissvax Cleaner Fluid 'Light'
Swissvax Wheel Brush
Swissvax Detail Brush

*Dodo Juice*
Dodo Juice Double Wax

*Aquatouch*

Aquatouch Ultrasoft Microfibres
Aquatouch Supersoft Microfibres
Aquatouch Glass Microfibres
Aquatouch Interior Microfibres
Aquatouch Waffle Weave Microfibre Drying Towels
Aquatouch Microfibre Wash Mitts
Aquatouch Hand Pocket Applicator Pads
Aquatouch Suede Applicator Pads
Aquatouch Microwash

*Edge*
Edge Polishing Pad System (Complete)
Edge Polishing Sticks System (Complete)
Edge Pad Conditioning Brush

*Zaino*
Zaino Z-FX Accelerator
Zaino Z5-Pro
Zaino Z2-Pro
Zaino Z-AIO
Zaino Z-CS
Zaino Z-PC

*P21S*
P21S Paint Cleaner
P21S Concours Wax
P21S '100' Wax Applicator Pad

*Lexol*
Lexol Leather Conditioner
Lexol Leather Cleaner
Lexol Vinylex

*Stoner*
Stoner Xenit Citrus Cleaner
Stoner 'Gust'

*Optimum*
Optimum Car Wax

*Meguiar's*
Meg's Ultimate Quick Detailer
Meg's NXT Wash
Meg's NXT Tech Wax
Meg's NXT Quick Detailer
Meg's NXT Tire Shine
Meg's Gold Class Bug & Tar Remover
Meg's Scratch-X
Meg's Hot Shine Tire Dressing
Meg's Hot Shine Wheel Cleaner
Meg's Detailing Brush
Meg's Foam Applicator Pads

*Misc*
Autosol Metal Polish
Autoglym Bumper Care
Rain-X Original
Rain-X Anti Fog
Claymagic Blue Detailing Clay
Carplan Wheel Brush
Carplan Long Handle Brush
De-Solv-It
Goo Gone
Turtle Wax Quick Detailer
Various Detailing Brushes
Grade 0000 Steel Wool
Various Microfibres & Applicator Pads


----------



## matzagrin

Makki, that's a collection, damn! LOL


----------



## Derekh929

Well I conced can you tell me how I can get one of the foam balls for my battery drill and the brush cones and bay the way have you robbed a bank to get an amazing collection like that blew me away


----------



## _Makki_

I got some new stuff yesterday


----------



## Bratwurst

:doublesho WOW :argie:

Nice purchases squire :thumb:


----------



## Stu-TDi

Crazyyyy  I love how it all looks new


----------



## Trip tdi

Guys these are massive collections there, todays today is first day its opened my eyes on DW, that some serious money spent there, my collection is not even quarter of all of them, very little.

Wonder why everyone's cars are shining very nice on here, everyone's got the full equipment, i would love to buy these products and try them, but finances an health are not the best at present.

How does everyone afford these products, sorry to ask this question, the collections on here are massive, i;m shocked.


----------



## Bratwurst

I don't go to pubs/clubs plus my car expenses and travelling costs are very low, so this helps me keep some money by for car cleaning stuff. I then drink my beer at home, so I don't miss out on a bucket.  That's not to say money's not tight with me, it is, I just would rather spend what I do on car things than pi55ing it up a against a wall somewhere at the weekend.


----------



## Lupostef

A good amount of my stuff that was in the house today so got some pics, minus a few wax's, polishes, applicators, brushes, sponges etc.

Theres plenty more to come soon


----------



## _Makki_

My last purchase before xmas.
Limited edt of Swissvax Insignis V2 :argie:


----------



## csjoh

Here's my current collection. Also keep in mind that I started doing this last June (that's in 2011, yes)...

Sorry about the crappy picture quality, the wifey had snagged the proper camera, so I had to make do with my mobile.

The descriptions to each picture is below said picture.










*Microfibre:*

_Rear, from left:_

10x Eurow Shag Weave

3x Dodo Juice Supernatural buffing towels (white)
2x Scholl MicroPLUS buffing towels (grey)
2x Microfiber Madness Crazy Pile (light blue)
2x Microfiber Madness Summit 800 (dark blue)

3x Chemical Guys Ultra Plush
2x Clas Ohlson (like Tesco, I suppose) buffing towels
5x Chemical Guys Cheapo Towels (yellow)
2x Chemical Guys Elite Towels (light blue)
5x GTechniq MF1 buffing cloths (blue)
3x Turtle Wax cloths
1x GTechniq MF1 buffing cloth (yellow)
1x Biltema cloth
2x Microfiber Madness Yellow Fellow
2x Biltema cloths

4x CG Miracle Dryer
1x CG Woolly Mammoth
1x Dodo Juice Doble Touch
2x Microfiber Madness Dry Me Crazy
Clas Ohlson dog towel
Meguiar's Water Repellent Magnet
Turtle Wax MF/Cotton crappy p.o.s. towel

50x pink Nanolotus Engros cloths
30x (approx) green Nanolotus Engros cloths
3x pink Nanolotus Engros 32x32cm
ca 20x green Nanolotus Engros (folded)

_Middle, from left:_

2 CG Microsuede glass towels
3 Dodo Juice Supernatural microsuede glass towels
2 Microfiber Madness Cloudbuster
misc Biltema/Clas Ohlson-glass-MF

4 Elite wax applicators
6 dirty Meguiar's applicators
3 new Meguiar's applicators
3 red Scandicshine "softest applicators" where two have suffered severe discoloration
1 Swissvax Wax applicator in plastic bag
1 Biltema MF-applicator
Swissvax cotton applicator and towel
14 Nanolotus-MF (green and black)

_Front, from left:_

Poorboy's World MF gloves
2 Biltema MF sponges for washing filthy wheels
Bernhard's Mitt (wool)
Nanolotus MF wash mitt
Biltema MF wash mitt for wheels
Clas Ohlson cotton wash mitt for door jambs etc
Meguiar's MF wash mitt for wheels, underside of bumpers, etc










*Polishing pads*:

_Rear, from left (large pads at the back, small in front)_

2x Scholl Concepts black/white spider cutting pad, M
2x Scholl Concepts red/white spider cutting pad, S
2x Scholl Concepts black waffle finishing pad, M
2x Scholl Concepts black waffle finishing pad, S
6x Scholl Concepts orange polishing pad, M
2x Scholl Concepts orange polishing pad, S
1x Scholl Concepts blue polishing pad, M
2x Scholl Concepts blue polishing pad, S
1x Scholl Concepts burgundy cutting pad, L
1 of each of Chemical Guys Hex-Logic Orange cutting pad, blue glazing pad, black finishing pad, green polishing pad, M
4x Sonax orange polishing pad, S
1 of each of Uber blue glazing pad, black finishing pad, green polishing pad, M
1x Uber green polishing pad, S
1x Chemical Guys MPT red finishing pad
1x Chemical Guys MPT yellow cutting pad
1x Chemical Guys MPT white polishing pad
2x Chemical Guys blue glazing pad

_Middle, from left:_

GTechniq wool pad
GTechniq cutting pad
GTechniq polishing pad
Gtechniq sandwich hand polishing pad
Elite wool pad, L+S
Elite Rayon glass polishing pad, L+S

_Front, from left:_
GTechniq HotSwap backing plate, rotary, M
Scholl Concepts backing plate, rotary, S
Festool backing plate, rotary, M
Flex XC 3401 VRG backing plate, "S" (4 3/8")










*Polish and machinery*:

_Rear, from left:_
Gtechniq P1 Nano Composite Polish
Gtechniq P2 Hologram Removing polish
Scholl Concepts S3 Gold Edition 1KG+250ML
Scholl Concepts S17+ 1KG+250ML
Scholl Concepts A15 All-In-One polish+wax
Scholl Concepts S30+ 1KG+355ML
Scholl Concepts S40 1KG+250ML

_Front:_
Flex XC3401 VRG oscillating polisher
Scholl Concepts cooler bag for small bottles of polish










*Degreasers/wheel cleaners:*

_Front from left and in U shape backward towards the right:_

Chemical Guys Bug Bugger & Tar Remover gallon + diluted in Prickbort bottle
Chemical Guys Grime Reaper gallon + 16oz + diluted 1:5 in 16oz CG bottle
Espuma Activo 5l
Chemical Guys Green Clean 16oz concentrate + ca 8oz 1:15 + 1L 1:10 (plus another bottle of 1:15 dilution in the kitchen )
P21S Felgenreiniger 5l+500ml spray bottle
Insta Finish Water Based Engine Degreaser (on top of P21S)
MAC 124 Prickbort 10L+5L+1L+spray bottle (like Tardis)
Bilt-Hamber Surfex HD 3x5L + 2x1L spray bottle, 1:5+1:40
Bilt-Hamber Auto-Foam 5L
CarPro IronX 5L (about half full)+ ca 8oz in 16oz CG bottle
Wolf's Chemicals DeIronizer 5L + spray bottle behind the 5 litre

_Front, center:_
Gtechniq W2 universal cleaner
Biltema wheel cleaner on Turtle Wax ICE bottle (the trigger head is really good, so I kept the bottle)










*Shampoos:*

Ferro-Bet test shampoo, 5L
Chemical Guys Citrus Wash+Gloss Gallon+250ML Adidas shampoo bottle (I've got another like it somewhere...)
Chemical Guys Bug Bugger + Tar Remover (works as both degreaser and shampoo, this one)
Optimum No Rinse
Gtechniq G-Wash
Chemical Guys Glossworkz
Meguiar's NXT Generation Car Wash
Insta Finish Maxi Suds gallon










*Chemical Guys:*

Black Light Hybrid Radiant Finish
Hybrid V7
Leather Scent
Fabric Guard Protectant
Speed Wipe - Spray Wax & Quick Detailer
Bare Bones
Polishing Pad Conditioner
Streak Free Window Cleaner (bottle without label; got another bottle in the car)
New Look Trim Gel
EZ-Creme Glaze
MicrofiberWASH+










*Scholl Concepts:*

NoGLOSS - Spray Wax for matte paints
SPAM - Universal Cleaner
SW20 - Speed Wax
CF02 - Finish Inspection Spray










*Misc interior:*

Meguiar's Mist & Wipe Quik Interior Detailer
Meguiar's Carpet & Interior Cleaner
Meguiar's Mist & Wipe Quik Detailer
Armor All Clean-Up Spray










*Misc misc *

Meguiar's Ultimate Compound
Meguiar's Gold Class Endurance Tire Gel
Stjärnagloss Silke Quick Detailer
Chemical Guys Detailing Sticks
3x Nanolotus A/C-cleaner
Wolf's Chemicals WB-1N "The Mask" spray-on protection, 1L
GTecniq I1 Smart Fabric
2x Nio Lube Sitrus - Citrus spray










*LSP*:

Swissvax Opaque
Swissvax Opaque Pre-Cleaner
Swissvax Autobahn
Collinite No. 845 Insulator Wax
Collinite No. 915 Marque d'Elegance
Collinite No. 476S - The Permanent Auto Wax
Owatrol Polytrol (plastic trim restorer)










*More LSP:*

2x Meguiar's NXT Generation Tech Wax 2.0
Chemical Guys Pete's '53 Black Pearl
Dodo Juice Tyromania
Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid
2x Meguiar's #16










*Even more LSP/TSP:*

Mark V IP 100 Poly Shine - Polymer Paint Sealant
GTechniq C1
GTechniq C4
GTechniq C5
GTechniq C2
GTechniq C3
GTechniq G1 15+100ml
GTechniq G2 15+100ml
GTechniq G3
GTechniq G4 (x2)
GTechniq L1
Wolf's Chemicals Body Wrap (sample)
Nanolotus Glassforsegling Proff (glass cleaner + sealer)
Nanolex Ultra glassforsegling (sample) (glass sealer)










*Misc brushes and tools:*

_Rear, from left:_

Un-assembled Grit Guard dolly w/contents:
- misc spray bottles
- spray heads
Ultrafire LED torch, 230lm
Brinkmann dual LED torch
Chemical Guys tyre gel applicator (in plastic bag)
Elite Snow Foam
53 Nanosvamper (dual-sided sponges)
Box of black nitrile gloves

_Middle, from left:_

6 Panduro Hobby foam brushes
6 20mm Clas Ohlson brushes
1 30mm Clas Ohlson brush
Wet sanding paper; 1500, 2000, 2500, 3000 grit with sanding block (in bags)
Swissvax Crystal
Swissvax Seal Feed
Swissvax Protecton Matt
Paint Detective PD8 paint gauge
Mothers brush for wheel wells

_Front, from left:_

About 2 1/4 rolls of 3M 3434 masking tape
Bilt-Hamber auto-clay soft+regular
5x Magic Auto Clay (blue, from eBay)
Wooden teaspoon (for agitating and removing glue from the wheel balancing thingies)
Dashboard brush
Raceglaze brush set
2x Mothers carpet brushes
Clas Ohlson glass master clone (blue handle)
Scandicshine leather brush
Scholl Concepts pad brush
Nanolotus 1-2-3 glass sealer
Meguiar's NXT Generation All Metal Polysh
Chemical Guys detailing apron
Stjärnagloss Silke Quick Detailer (sample)
Wolf's Chemicals "The Jeweler" finishing polish (sample)
Stjärnagloss Hjul wheel cleaner (sample)
Elite Pet Hair Brush










*Buckets and sprayers:*

2x 2l Clas Ohlson low pressure sprayer (1 pictured)
Biltema low pressure sprayer (yellow)
4x Mekonomen 1,5L low pressure sprayers (1 pictured, 1 broken, 2 under the table)
Felleskjøpet "Labb" 18L bucket with Grit Guard, in Grit Guard wheel-less Grit Guard bucket dolly
Foam cannon with Bosch/Foma adapter
Elite 20L bucket with Grit Guard and lid (lid's under the table), in Grit Guard bucket dolly WITH wheels










*Swissvax Leather Care Kit*

Leather Care Kit Cooling Bag
Leather Milk
Leather Cleaner
Elephant Fat
Leather Healer (black)
Leather Healer applicator sponges
Cotton Terry applicator pads
Leather Brush
Cotton Terry towel










*More misc:*

The Universal Pad Washer by Grit Guard
Flex PE14 2-150 rotary polisher
Slverline canvas bag
EZ Detail Wheel Brush
EZ Detail MINI Wheel Brush
Silverline set of 4 plastic funnels










Autosol Metal Polish

*Not pictured:*
Chemical Guys Lava
Grit Guard Pad Renewing Solution (1 large and 1 small bottle)
Orange grout sponge
Yellow applicator/agitating sponge from P21S
Makita duffel bag for polishers and polishes
Foma 747 pressure washer
Foma PowerVAC 1150 dry/wet vacuum cleaner
Biltema dual-head DA polisher
Twin 500W halogen lamps on rack
Biltema rolling seat

I've got some stuff on the way as well, will update when it arrives.


----------



## Lupostef

That is rediculous :lol:. Great collection :thumb:


----------



## Tazz

thats an amazing collection :O


----------



## Tazz

as im currently at work, i cant do pics, although theyre on DW somwhere

corsa

megs nxt gen shampoo
megs nxt gen tech 2 wax
megs nxt gen speed detailer
megs nxt gen glass cleaner
megs endurance
megs ultimate trim restorer
megs quik mist detailer
megs smooth kit
megs leather conditioner (soon to buy)
megs wash mitt
megs nxt gen application pad
megs drying towel
megs microfibres

golf

valet pro ph neutral snow foam
megs ultimate wash & wax
simoniz protection shampoo
megs step 1 cleaner
megs nxt gen spray wax
megs ultimate compound
megs cleaner wax
megs quik mist detailer
megs nxt gen speed detailer
megs last touch
megs ultimate quik detailer
ag srp
ag leather cleaner
ag fast glass
ag bumper care
carplan demon shine
valetpro bilberry
simoniz upholstery cleaner
autosol chrome cleaner

punto

ag bsc
ag fast glass
ag wheel cleaner (the acidic one)

also have

dodo juice home brew
karcher preasure washer with snow foam lance
2 hoses
2 buckets
numerous wash mitts
3 megs application pads
sh*t loads of microfibres
2 asda drying towels
2 miricale chamais towels

i know theres more if i can remember


----------



## _Makki_

Long time since my last update here so here I go:

Some of the prizes I won in detailing competition:























































And latest stockpiling:



















Zymöl:
- Vintage 56g
- Royal 56g
- Destiny 56g
- Concours 56g
- 3 x Atlantique 56g
- HDC200ml




























More random stuff:























































Gallons collection all together:










And today's SV LSP pyramid :lol:










:wave:


----------



## Bratwurst

You look more like a trader with all that brand new stuff.


----------



## Lupostef

I know I love a wax but that last picture is rediculous


----------



## Fish

Pah, Stef you're just jealous. 

Fish


----------



## Matty777

My rather humble collection :newbie:

(and not shown several ASDA Noodle Mitts and Tons of Microfibres and Drying Towels from ASDA also.....why not, my wife gets discount on top of the cheap offers!!!)


----------



## steve from wath

looking good

all the bases are covered there

but


from small acorns do mighty oaks grow


----------



## M44T

Tidied the garage a bit today, running out of space!

























Latest addition :-D








And how most of it is kept:


----------



## Lupostef

Fish said:


> Pah, Stef you're just jealous.
> 
> Fish


You've nailed it :lol:
To be fair mine is getting there :lol:


----------



## goodyuk82

oh no not this thread again, Looks like ill be shopping again soon


----------



## DandanRacing

My smal :newbie: collection, found out this summer (2011) by an co-worker how much fun detailing is and started my growing collection..

Washing: 
Left box: Sonax shampoo, Alfanol HD grön, Turtle Zip shampoo, Abnet, Vikan Rimbrush, smal brushes.
bottels left->right: kallavfettning, alkalisk, fälgrent, fälgrent, turtle prewash, prickbort, MA split fönsterputs, albrite tireshine. don't know english names butt it's detergent and cleaners...
Right box: washmitts, microfiber, aplikators.









Polishing:
L-box: pads 125mm + 60mm. Fästplattor: backingplates, Flexipads 125mm and Flexipads 50mm + adapter M14->6mm shaft. 
Machines: "Jula" air Oscillation grinder, Biltema polisher, Bosch electric Oscillation grinder.
H-låda: vacum nozzle, Masking tape, 3M solfimsskrapa, vikan smalradiopanelbrush, doghairbrush.
Medel: R2 Buffer, 3M Green/yellow/blue, fireglaze .









//Andreas

--------------------------------------------------------
Sorry for bad spelling but me and spelling is like oil and water..:wall:


----------



## Lupostef

What is "Prick Bort"? :lol: English products need names like that :thumb:


----------



## DandanRacing

Lupostef said:


> What is "Prick Bort"? :lol: English products need names like that :thumb:


Haha:lol: it's for oil, grees, Asphalt, Tar.... and sometimes underbodycotings.....:lol:
Mac124 prickbort

//Andreas


----------



## _Makki_

Mac124 Prickbort is probably the best tar remover in the world  + LSP safe..

Finally machine part is completed


----------



## DNZ 21

Been meaning to sort out my little shed where I keep most of my car cleaning stuff so with it being a nice day yesterday I finally got round to doing it. Once I got everything out I decided it needed another lick of paint inside so after doing that had to move all the stuff inside of a workshop that I am currently building. Grabbed a quick pic while it was all together

I didnt think I had that much stuff. Surprising once its all together


----------



## cptolgierd

Hi! 

http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/65tj1gr5/arsenal.png

http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/r87i8xbr/P1244178.JPG

http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/ra95gz9l/2012022415.07.10.jpg

And my Home-made case for DA, work 1,5 h yesterday 
http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/epoyzs35/2012032414.55.50.jpg

http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/o92vhlr8/2012032414.56.27.jpg

http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/16qgpdsg/2012032414.57.30.jpg


----------



## DandanRacing

Got me some bags to keep all the stuff in:argie: need to sort everything and get a picture of the whole collection...









//Andreas


----------



## alexj

Just before heading off for a session








In the back of my golf estate


----------



## _Makki_

What is love..


----------



## alexj

No thats a shop !

:lol:


----------



## Derekh929

_Makki_ said:


> What is love..


Wow fantastic bulk collection but i think you may need to see a councilor soon , i thought i had an addiction this has made my day


----------



## alexj

Where's your stash Derek ?


----------



## stav46

where you get the mug from?


----------



## fabiano

just reorganized my wax/polish/special bits last Week... Machines, Towels, Gallons and the products which I use for the weekly wash are in another cupboard


----------



## Junior Bear

fabiano said:


> just reorganized my wax/polish/special bits last Week... Machines, Towels, Gallons and the products which I use for the weekly wash are in another cupboard


What's the jap pot?


----------



## Bratwurst

Looks like Naviwax


----------



## red46

Hi.

It's Naviwax Dark

Regards


----------



## fabiano

yep


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

Will get pics of mine soon


----------



## Aucky

Majority of items in here, still got bits and pieces all over the show though. 
And Glasur in the fridge


----------



## chrislewis85

Only been properly detailing for around 4 months, but built up quite a collection

AG always been a favourite brand, but am finding excellent products from other vendors that I prefer after much reading of DW, particularly ValetPro (I now regularly use Bilberry, PH Neutral Snow Foam and the new formulation of Citrus Pre-wash which is excellent)

Karcher PW, foam lance and Karcher vac not in the shot. HD wax is hiding in there somewhere


----------



## Blechdosenbill




----------



## dagoatla

I have been slowly building up a collection over the past year or two since I got onto this site, so here is a few photos of it.
I tend to only buy stuff when on offer, or when postage is affordable to this side of the Irish sea.
I am a big Gtechniq fan and my current car is completely covered in it.
But having a new (to me) purchase on the way in the next few weeks I have been slowly stocking up on products for it.

First up, my Gtech collection.
G1,G2,G3,G4, C1, C1+, C1.5, P1, W2, C3, C5, C6, T1 and Gwash


SAM_0807 by vetstu, on Flickr

The rest of the products

SAM_0809 by vetstu, on Flickr

Waxes: Britemax Vantage Sample size, DODO Orange Crush Panel pot and my first ever detailing purchase, Harly Wax off ebay
Panel pot of Tyromania
Toyota own brand upholstery cleaner
Megs Ultimate Protectant
Megs NXT Glass Cleaner,
Britemax AIO Max (won this in this weeks comp, just got today)
CCC Brightyre
CCC Dissolver
CCC Perfico
Bilberry
Bilt Hamber Clay
Farecla G3 Clay bar

Next, my DAS and Hexlogic Pads, along with wash mitts.
I have polished my own car with these, put them through the washing machine a few times and they still look perfect.
I don't have a backing plate the right size for the small pads, the small plate I have deforms them.


SAM_0812 by vetstu, on Flickr

Wheel Brushes (Vikan)

SAM_0811 by vetstu, on Flickr

Wax Applicators
These are dirt cheap on ebay, you can buy 12 for the price of two from the usual traders

SAM_0813 by vetstu, on Flickr

Storage box.
These are boxes that pharmacies receive deliveries in, but I managed to get two of them.  They hold everything perfectly, and are the perfect height for bottles. I keep my most used products in one of them and the others and spares in the other one. I just carry it down to the shed when I am doing the car

SAM_0814 by vetstu, on Flickr

My microfibres are in freezer bags in a drawer

I also have a stash of AutoFinesse goodies coming that were on a very good offer during the week.


----------



## Hardsworth

the start of my collection


----------



## Junior Bear

Had a bit of a sort out of my dads/my collection

Was looking to get rid of some stuff but realised I had a lot of useful stuff to keep and use still do didn't have much worth gettin rid of, just
Organised it nicely bar the bottom shelf

Need a few more shelves for a nice af order coming up 










Didn't get a picture of our bulk rack though :/

Took me about 4 hours to sort it all lol

Edit: plus a nice delivery today


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth




----------



## bero1306




----------



## Derekh929

bero1306 said:


>


That looks great well tidy


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

bero1306 said:


>


Very nice set up, that looks like a hell of a lot of tyre dressing in the top corner :doublesho.


----------



## Amer

Hi all,
I'm new here and beginner.
And would like to show you my new colletion.


----------



## Johnr32

Amer said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new here and beginner.
> And would like to show you my new colletion.


Very nice stuff there, will keep you busy for a long time


----------



## Lupostef

You know your going to hit hard when your first wax is Zymol Concours . 

Nice collection mate.


----------



## wanner69

my stuff


----------



## Junior Bear

Finally got some new shelves up and painted so took a photo with everything as organise as possible 


















The bulk stuff










And some waxes we've kept










Got around 10 drawers of microfibres too but don't need to photograph them lol


----------



## dooka

Here is mine ..


----------



## ronwash

dooka said:


> Here is mine ..


The perfect set for the Girly detailer


----------



## organisys

dooka said:


> Here is mine ..


:argie: :wave:

:lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Amer said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new here and beginner.
> And would like to show you my new colletion.


Very nice collection :thumb: I can see Zymol Concours there!


----------



## Adam_LE

Im a :newbie: though.... Two months in and its getting expensive :tumbleweed:


----------



## herbiedacious

finally managed to get some shelves up,using wall cladding planks as shelves (only £5 for a pack of 5 from B&Q!) still need to to find somewhere to put all my pads,applicators,microfibres,DA, rotaries, foam lances etc etc.















problem is,it all used to be hidden in wall units but now SWMBO can see it all!


----------



## MA3RC

herbiedacious said:


> finally managed to get some shelves up,using wall cladding planks as shelves (only £5 for a pack of 5 from B&Q!) still need to to find somewhere to put all my pads,applicators,microfibres,DA, rotaries, foam lances etc etc.
> View attachment 25634
> 
> 
> View attachment 25635
> 
> problem is,it all used to be hidden in wall units but now SWMBO can see it all!


:doublesho OMG that's an epic collection!! Good stuff!


----------



## Jammy J

Blo0dy hell Herbie :doublesho :lol: how much do you need?!?


----------



## herbiedacious

Jammy J said:


> Blo0dy hell Herbie :doublesho :lol: how much do you need?!?


Probably 1% of it! Maybe next years Waxstock will have a car boot sale area!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jammy J

Lol i could give some of that products a good home


----------



## Veedubbug

whats the name of that snow foam lance JJ?


----------



## Frew

Just getting started in detailing. Here is my collection put together in the last two weeks. Going to get a chance to use it all tomorrow. Cant wait :buffer:


----------



## Lupostef

^^^^ if thats 2 weeks worth I can see an issue up and coming :lol:


----------



## MrB

Newbie here managed to get a few bits over the last month or so. No where enough as most on here but you gotta to start somewhere 










My car


----------



## jlw41

Great collections guys :thumb:


----------



## DarrenC

Having slight collection envy tbh! Lol


----------



## TopSport+

great collection and also car!


----------



## Artstu

Here's my wash collection, I feel slightly embarrassed, but not sure why, anyway here it is


----------



## Elliot_C

Hahaha Only thing missing is a bog brush :lol:


----------



## Artstu

Elliot_C said:


> Hahaha Only thing missing is a bog brush :lol:


Oh I forgot my old toothbrush, for my detailing work


----------



## Elliot_C

:lol: haha


----------



## Junior Bear

Artstu said:


> Here's my wash collection, I feel slightly embarrassed, but not sure why, anyway here it is


Get ya self a chamois leather mate!


----------



## Yippy13

Artstu said:


> Here's my wash collection, I feel slightly embarrassed, but not sure why, anyway here it is


I think you need a new sponge pal :lol:


----------



## Artstu

Hey that'll last at least another year

On a serious note I have updated my cleaning collection, I'll get a photo in the daylight.


----------



## Yippy13

Artstu said:


> Hey that'll last at least another year
> 
> On a serious note I have updated my cleaning collection, I'll get a photo in the daylight.


I like how you are a dedicated person that's get the very most of your products ha.

Yeah, I'm look forward to your collection. All really great collections on here.


----------



## Artstu

Junior Bear said:


> Get ya self a chamois leather mate!


It's funny you should say that, I've actually got a Kleeneze Shammy Delux! now 20 years old and still going strong


----------



## NorthernNick

Got about 75% of my products here 
Missing:
DA
CG's hexlogic pads
menz pads
Menz polishes
Megs polishes
Drying towels
applicator pads
brushes
MF cloths
Bulk items (wheel cleaner, ONR premix, VP citrus prewash etc etc)
Sealants/waxes
lights etc.


----------



## cypukas

Excellent


----------



## Saamm93

It's not much but I'm just starting.










Got a couple of drying dodo juice drying towels too


----------



## TopSport+

nice


----------



## Joel.

Not alot but it keeps me going. 




























Few other bits here and there but that's the bulk of it.


----------



## Amer




----------



## nickblez

Well iv just been sorting my equipment out due to some recent additions, Im still quite new to all of this but I feel my collection is getting somewhere!

Thanks goes to: 
Nick Kettle - Autoglym Rep
Detailing World Community
Autobrite Direct
nick_s - my personal bank manager
CLB Valeting
:lol:

I havent bothered photoing my snow foam lance (AB) or box of MFs and some other crap!


----------



## nick.s

nickblez said:


> Well iv just been sorting my equipment out due to some recent additions, Im still quite new to all of this but I feel my collection is getting somewhere!
> 
> Thanks goes to:
> Nick Kettle - Autoglym Rep
> Detailing World Community
> Autobrite Direct
> nick_s - my personal bank manager
> CLB Valeting
> :lol:
> 
> I havent bothered photoing my snow foam lance (AB) or box of MFs and some other crap!


haha, I hear bank managers get paid well these days  I take brews and jaffa cakes 

Nice little haul you've got going on Nick :thumb:


----------



## nickblez

Last time it was KFC you've demoted yourself to jaffa cakes? :lol:

Half of that is from your recommendation though so big thanks for the constant support Nick!

Like I said in text once the weather gets nicer ill take a drive out


----------



## nick.s

Most welcome fella  I've got a craving right now for the jaffa  As always, my text message inbox/phone calls/pm inbox and what not are always open for advice and whatnot :thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90

My waxes at current after having a big clear out but then giving into the ********** bug, look forward to trying them


----------



## gav1513

fancy selling me one of your 89 editions


----------



## Jdudley90

Nop I will be keeping these for sure as the review by JBirchy seemed excellent


----------



## TopSport+

nice collection of wax'es


----------



## Junior Bear

got everything out of hibernation today, most things are three bottles deep!

need more shelves lol

products










some waxes


----------



## TopSport+

nice


----------



## Wout_RS

impressive collection


----------



## Bratwurst

That's one large selection of goodies you have there JB :doublesho 

What's the union jack thing? Is it a bag?


----------



## Junior Bear

Just a cardboard box lol, think it had carrots in once upon a time haha.

Came in handy to store things through the winter


----------



## Bratwurst

Well, it's a lovely cardboard box lol

#boxenvy


----------



## seanl

Heres mine.










Only kidding! :lol: Heres most of it, have a fair bit awaiting delivery too.


----------



## Tom P

Some of these collections are absolutely amazing and some of you have a problem which is quite worrying as I am already starting to accumulate goods. Ha ha


----------



## Jdudley90

Junior Bear said:


> got everything out of hibernation today, most things are three bottles deep!
> 
> need more shelves lol
> 
> products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some waxes


Nice collection! What do you think of zymol concours? Got my eye on this at the moment!

Joe


----------



## nuberlis

Massive and well organized!


----------



## Junior Bear

Jdudley90 said:


> Nice collection! What do you think of zymol concours? Got my eye on this at the moment!
> 
> Joe


It gives something that no other wax I've used gives. It lays down a layer of chrome almost, it's immense stuff, not durable, but 100% stunning looks


































Used about 8 swipes on the tub for that whole jaguar, once the pad is loaded after 5-6 swipes it spreads infinitely. Probably the best VALUE wax I've got


----------



## Rara

*Do-Over! Rara's House of Wax*

Tried to post this before but accidently started a new thread hahaha...my bad. Well, here is my set up right before i had to move and lost my garage
I have added the collection a bit since then, and cant wait to have a functioning shop again. When my stuff is unorganized and piled up, it makes my ADD go effing crazy! Ive found some great storage/set up ideas from all the other posts, and i admit, that i am definitely coveting my neighbors garage! (you can keep the wife:thumb

Btw, how do i post pics instead of a list of "attached images"?! Its irritating


----------



## HeavyDee

My entire stash of detailing goodies





Cheers
Darren


----------



## HeavyDee

And my prized collection of Detailing business cards,Thanks all again for your contributions

Cheers
Darren


----------



## Leebo310

Junior Bear said:


> got everything out of hibernation today, most things are three bottles deep!
> 
> need more shelves lol
> 
> products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some waxes


Awesome collection dude and I like the neatness too  
Quite jealous!


----------



## dooka

..


----------



## _Makki_

My wax collection


----------



## efib

Damn!! It's massive :doublesho


----------



## Junior Bear

Omfg wow


----------



## Leebo310

_Makki_ said:


>


You need one more of the big pots, the stack isn't even


----------



## Goodylax

_Makki_ said:


> My wax collection


Sweet!:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

Few missing as there new or in fridge


----------



## nelsonzapata

Hi Guys, I´m new to the forum, I registered some time ago but havent posted much due to time, I live in Santiago Chile, and working in geting my garage finished, for now my product area is done and organized, I still have some stuff in boxes :lol:


----------



## deegan1979

↑ holy crap... if thats not a severe case of OCD I dont know what is


----------



## Leebo310

nelsonzapata said:


> Hi Guys, I´m new to the forum, I registered some time ago but havent posted much due to time, I live in Santiago Chile, and working in geting my garage finished, for now my product area is done and organized, I still have some stuff in boxes :lol:


Wow wow wow! Although please tell me you actually do this as a profession?!


----------



## tomelmer

A few quick snaps of mine last night need to give it a tidy up though as didnt know my dad raided it at the weekend to clean his motor lol



Think i need more wax lol


----------



## 123HJMS

Rascal_69 said:


> Few missing as there new or in fridge


Which is your favourite out of VI and Desirable buddy?


----------



## Rascal_69

123HJMS said:


> Which is your favourite out of VI and Desirable buddy?


Desirable 

Been on my mums daily now for 3 months. 
No tops ups. Washed with pure shampoo. Still protecting really well.


----------



## Rascal_69

Some sealants


----------



## nelsonzapata

Leebo310 said:


> Wow wow wow! Although please tell me you actually do this as a profession?!


:lol: yeah, but is more like a paid hobby, I had to justify the spending on products somehow!
it started from a little tool box with car products, then a bigger box, then a shelf, from there i had to build this garage to organize everything. 
I have always loved cleaning my own cars from when I lived in the USA, so the passion carried on to detailing cars, I ended up buying a van and working, now Iam getting my studio finished at home.


----------



## -Kev-

no advertising unless you're a Supporter please, the above post will be deleted..


----------



## nelsonzapata

-Kev- said:


> no advertising unless you're a Supporter please, the above post will be deleted..


Opsss sorryy! photo erased :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

nelsonzapata said:


> :lol: yeah, but is more like a paid hobby, I had to justify the spending on products somehow!
> it started from a little tool box with car products, then a bigger box, then a shelf, from there i had to build this garage to organize everything.
> I have always loved cleaning my own cars from when I lived in the USA, so the passion carried on to detailing cars, I ended up buying a van and working, now Iam getting my studio finished at home.


Somehow don't believe that you only just do it as a hobby, looks like your running a small online store you have big quantities of the same product. No pro has that much of the same stuff.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Not everything, but I don't want to empty each box. :lol:


----------



## saul

*2 months worth of shopping*

Hi To All,

Being quite new to the game, mine is not as "Detailed" as some. But I think I haven't done too bad so far.

Polished!!



Application



Cleaning Kit...forgot the Carpro Eraser!!



Few sprayers...



PW with the upgraded rubber hose from directhoses.net



The famous Karcher



Hopefully will be getting a shelving unit for all of this over the weekend and then will take another pic with all on display.:thumb:

Hope you like my efforts...

Saul


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Nice collection Saul. :thumb:


----------



## dstill

Nice stuff there mate. I had that exact same Hozelock sprayer and it failed prematurely, the seals failed which I guess was down to the fact I was using Bilberry at 10:1 which I didn't think would cause this but it did.

Does anyone know if and where you can get the replacement seals as I have looked and cant find any. I took the sprayer head apart and it is quite easy to change the seals.


----------



## saul

dstill said:


> Nice stuff there mate. I had that exact same Hozelock sprayer and it failed prematurely, the seals failed which I guess was down to the fact I was using Bilberry at 10:1 which I didn't think would cause this but it did.
> 
> Does anyone know if and where you can get the replacement seals as I have looked and cant find any. I took the sprayer head apart and it is quite easy to change the seals.


Can you wrap PTFE tape before the seal goes back on?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

My whole collection so far


----------



## Leebo310

Not sure if I'm more impressed by the epic collection or the AMAZING storm trooper and Vader posters!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Leebo310 said:


> Not sure if I'm more impressed by the epic collection or the AMAZING storm trooper and Vader posters!


Cheers pal. They were from eBay. About £25 for both.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Very nice collection mate.


----------



## Leebo310

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Cheers pal. They were from eBay. About £25 for both.


Bargain!


----------



## joshholmes

I think this is my first post 

Here is my box of bits - has been relocated into a bigger clear box now


















*Stocked Items*
*AutoGlym*

*Exterior*
-Bodywork Shampoo
-Clean Wheels
-Alloy Wheel Sealant
-Instant Tyre Dressing
-Active Insect Remover
-Fast Glass
-Glass Polish
-Metal Polish
-Engine + Machine Cleaner
-Bumper + Trim Gel
-Show Shine
-Rapid Detailer
-Super Resin Polish
-Extra Gloss Protedction

*Interior*
-Interior Shampoo
-Leather Cleaner
-Vinyl and Rubber Care
-Leather Care Balm
-Auto Fresh

*Non Autoglym Cleaners*
-AD Magifoam
-Meguiars Clay Bar x6

*Waxes*
-AutoGlym HD wax
-Swissvax best of show
-Swissvax Mirage

*Paint Correction*
-3m Perfect Fast Cut
-Meguiars Ultra Cut
-Meguiars Finishing Compound
-Meguiars Ultimate Compound
-Silverline Machine Polisher
-Various micro fibre and foam finishing pads

*Other*
-100 or so microfibre cloths
-Rainex
-Masking Tape
-Wheel Woolies
-Various Detail brushes, wheel brushes, arch brushes, seat brushes, paint brushes, tooth brushes
-Valet Pro Wheel Brush
-Karcher KB 2020
-Ebay special foam gun

Its safe to say I like autoglym products


----------



## Leebo310

joshholmes said:


> *Other*
> -100 or so microfibre cloths
> 
> Its safe to say I like autoglym products


And microfibres.... :-D


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Nice goodies. Where do you store the boxes Leebo?
Edit...josh


----------



## joshholmes

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Nice goodies. Where do you store the boxes Leebo?


was that meant for me? and they live in the garage


----------



## Rabidracoon28

joshholmes said:


> was that meant for me? and they live in the garage


Apologies, yes pal it was.


----------



## AllenF

@ rabidracoon28
Just an observation here but do you think that storing the mf's on the top shelf unprotected is the best place for them? 
May think about bagging them if they live up there permenantly.
Nice little ollection though


----------



## Rabidracoon28

AllenF said:


> @ rabidracoon28
> Just an observation here but do you think that storing the mf's on the top shelf unprotected is the best place for them?
> May think about bagging them if they live up there permenantly.
> Nice little ollection though


Observation noted. Was it supposed to be collection in the last sentence??


----------



## chrisgreen

Just a quick pic of my indoor storage (this doesn't include the three racks I have out in the covered alleyway at the side of the house, where all my open 5L containers are):


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Green Dodo Juice bag contains my DA and all my polishes, the Blue CYC bag is my day-to-day cleaning kit.


----------



## GNshaving

Wow some products here boys! very nice


----------



## Leebo310

Here's mine...









The mf's and towels are now in plastic boxes before anyone points out I shouldn't stack them on top of the unit!


----------



## Snowley

Some people are so tidy with their products. Really need to sort mine....


----------



## Jonny_R

Heres my collection. Appologise for not showing many products but couldnt really be bothered opening every draw on the cabinets. All 6 draws are full with 1 of them having tools and other bits:

Also missing my buckets in the pic as they were outside waiting to be emptied after finishing the car

In order 
Top draw of 4 cabinet - Das6 Pro, Polishes, Pads + Polishing accessories
2nd Draw down - Box of MF Cloths, drying towels and loose general mf's for engine etc
3rd Draw down - finishing products, clay, dressings, LSP, Interior etc
Bottom Draw - Applicators + more MF's and polishing bits

2nd Cabinet top draw - Car exterior products, spare bottles, funnels, spray heads etc
bottom draw - Tools, Other bits and bobs

Racking - 5L bottles, snow foam lance, mixed bottles, general car bits, jack, stands, Halogen light, buckets, Tools, PW + Wet/dry vac
Can just about make out the practice bonnet ive got too stood up on the right of the pic


----------



## suspal

Wish i could afford a nice collection


----------



## Andyrat85

suspal said:


> Wish i could afford a nice collection


Still on the fairy liquid and sponge are you mate lol


----------



## giggs

:lol:
nice one!


----------



## suspal

Andyrat85 said:


> Still on the fairy liquid and sponge are you mate lol


----------



## elsad-140

my new toys








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Coopertim

HeavyDee said:


> My entire stash of detailing goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Darren


Love how you Americans know how to do a man cave! Plush and comfy and light, pretty much a spare room not a garage! Can't complain here really though (double garage) but just exposed brick, rough concrete floor and dark unless the door is up for me lol


----------



## Cmak444

This was amazing to look at but I'm just curious to see what cars everyone has to see how the collections compare to their car, hopefully I will have a nice collection like these some day, mine is just starting off but will report back soon with a picture


----------



## chrisgreen

Cmak444 said:


> This was amazing to look at but I'm just curious to see what cars everyone has to see how the collections compare to their car, hopefully I will have a nice collection like these some day, mine is just starting off but will report back soon with a picture


Doesn't matter if you have a fleet of Bugattis or a second hand Saxo - you can still have a great detailing kit and take pleasure and pride in keeping your car looking as good as you want to make it.

These days I drive a quite modest Citroen C4 (having previously had a V6 Rover 75, a Peugeot 106, a V8 S-type Jag, two Metros and a Rover SD1), but I still spend way more than I should to amass a decent detailing kit - both equipment and products. I also look after my mum's elderly and well-worn 14 year old Peugeot 206 and my sister's three-year-old Mini convertible.


----------



## Mini devil

My meguiars detailing range



My applicators top row are all meguiars, bottom row are sonus and auto finesse



Some of my auto finesse bits



My brushes/duster







Some odd bits in the collection



The rest of my meguiars range



Haven't had a chance to use the rest of these yet 









And these are all stored in bags from meguiars, auto finesse and dodo juice :thumb: and all stored like this.



Also have a meguiars g220 da


----------



## potter88

My new £20 storage unit got today. It probably an antique and worth £££'s 😝


----------



## r333ve




----------



## Storry

r333ve said:


>


Nice cart, where did you buy this from?


----------



## Mashburn

r333ve said:


>


That's excellent! I want one!


----------



## r333ve

Found it on ebay think I searched for tool trolley


----------



## Ataxiasetesh

This is the entirety of my collection so far. Theres always more to buy haha



I have more pictures of separate things so just ask if you want to see a particular thing.


----------



## Storry

Ataxiasetesh said:


> This is the entirety of my collection so far. Theres always more to buy haha
> 
> 
> 
> I have more pictures of separate things so just ask if you want to see a particular thing.


Is that the 4k tub of AF I see there?


----------



## Kimo

Currently having a clear out and sort out

After the last 3 lots have sold I'm left with this lot and a load more in the porch. So seems that more needs to go


----------



## N16k_W

http://s24.photobucket.com/user/daniel_williams6/media/IMG_0344_zps507ac7bf.jpg.html

What is the Auto Finesse box at the right hand side? Never saw that before


----------



## Jord

N16k_W said:


> http://s24.photobucket.com/user/daniel_williams6/media/IMG_0344_zps507ac7bf.jpg.html
> 
> What is the Auto Finesse box at the right hand side? Never saw that before


It's a prize that Auto Finesse raffled off at this years Waxstock. Believe it's either an ammo/grenade container filled with 8 litres of AF Desire, worth between £4000-£5000 on the wax contents alone.


----------



## Storry

My entire collection!


----------



## Ataxiasetesh

Jord said:


> It's a prize that Auto Finesse raffled off at this years Waxstock. Believe it's either an ammo/grenade container filled with 8 litres of AF Desire, worth between £4000-£5000 on the wax contents alone.


you are correct sir. Still haven't used it yet haha


----------



## Dubster2.0

Total detailing :newbie: guys, this is my two week old collection it's started with a bang and now i feel like a crack addict just one more pot of wax maybe a bit more snowfoam lol..

I have no doubt that in a year or so I'll have a collection worthy of you guys :thumb:


----------



## _Makki_

Well long time since my last update here so let me come with some latest snacks of mine.










































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































:buffer:


----------



## Bratwurst

Just a few things aye :doublesho:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Jedi

Jeez. I'm almost embarrassed about posting my tiny collection in here, but here goes...










From L-R: Bilt Hamber Surfex HD, snowfoam lance, 3M clay bar, Dodo Juice Basics of Bling clay lube, ArmorAll Shield for wheels, ArmorAll Shield wax, Surfex HD at 5% dilution in pressure sprayer, Carplan Tire Slik, Bilt Hamber Auto Wash plus measuring syringe, Bilt Hamber Auto Foam snowfoam, CarPro TRIX iron and tar remover, Astonish alloy wheel cleaner. Not in shot is a microfibre noodle wash mitt, microfibre waffle weave drying towel, several buckets with grit guards for a two bucket wash method, and a large collection of microfibre cloths.


----------



## dstill

Don't worry mate, I'm sure we all started out the same way, I did, with only a few cleaning products/tools and the collection just gets bigger and bigger, enjoy.:thumb:


----------



## sportscar

_Makki_ said:


> Well long time since my last update here so let me come with some latest snacks of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> BURN!* :devil:


----------



## arkadur

hello,
here my little collection, without towels (need to buy)









yesterday i got some new products:


----------



## Choppy

Here's most of mine  The 5ltr containers and 2 rows deep.


----------



## foggy4ever

had the torturous job of putting a flat pack display cabinet up last week, the upside is the old one is now in the man cave.

Care care Cabinate by foggy4ever, on Flickr

Care care Cabinate top by foggy4ever, on Flickr

Care care Cabinate bottom by foggy4ever, on Flickr


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

enough wax on here to sink a battleship,jealous no ok iam


----------



## lock3tt360

Ataxiasetesh said:


> This is the entirety of my collection so far. Theres always more to buy haha
> 
> 
> 
> I have more pictures of separate things so just ask if you want to see a particular thing.


So what's this 50cal ammo box look like inside then Ataxiasetesh? Im keen to seen what all of that desire looks like.

and if you have so much...are you willing to part with any of it 

Ta


----------



## stonejedi

_Makki_ *NICE!!!:thumb:*.SJ.


----------



## Alfa male

This is my set up quick overview of my stuff, still early days as only just really got into this detailing lark










Shameless pic of my pride and joy I'm slowly restoring.


----------



## isctony

wow Alfa_Male - that is quite a 'start' to your detailing collection!! 

Out of interest what is the finish on the Alfa's alloys? Presuming they have been refurbed?? If not, they are stunning condition!


----------



## Alfa male

isctony said:


> wow Alfa_Male - that is quite a 'start' to your detailing collection!!
> 
> Out of interest what is the finish on the Alfa's alloys? Presuming they have been refurbed?? If not, they are stunning condition!


Thanks, the wheels have been refurbed and currently running Poorboys Wheel Sealant which I'm not overly impressed with tbh.

I've got some GTechniq C5 to go on when I can get hold of some axel stands so I can do them properly.

Wife's going mental at me as I've spent £600 this months on essentially detailing stuff !! I had no idea I needed so much stuff until I delved deep into this damn forum


----------



## Clancy

Alfa male said:


> Thanks, the wheels have been refurbed and currently running Poorboys Wheel Sealant which I'm not overly impressed with tbh.
> 
> I've got some GTechniq C5 to go on when I can get hold of some axel stands so I can do them properly.
> 
> Wife's going mental at me as I've spent £600 this months on essentially detailing stuff !! I had no idea I needed so much stuff until I delved deep into this damn forum


nice collection! Have you genuinely just started? I thought you where joking

nice man cave


----------



## Alfa male

Clancy said:


> nice collection! Have you genuinely just started? I thought you where joking
> 
> nice man cave


I've tinkered but only really got into this fairly recently. I must admit I didn't really understand the different products / processes but after some lengthy researching on here I've filled the gaps in knowledge.

Most of these products have been bought in last few months.


----------



## JJ0063

Here's my collection, I need another one of these Keter box things though!


----------



## Jonny_R

Is that a nilfisk E120 I spy JJ?

Had any problems with it? mines been a nightmare, its 18 months old and pulses really bad even after numerous o ring changes and other parts and all of a sudden has decided it likes to blow fuses for fun!

Currently trying to get a replacement or refund to upgrade to its bigger brother E145


----------



## JJ0063

Jonny_R said:


> Is that a nilfisk E120 I spy JJ?
> 
> Had any problems with it? mines been a nightmare, its 18 months old and pulses really bad even after numerous o ring changes and other parts and all of a sudden has decided it likes to blow fuses for fun!
> 
> Currently trying to get a replacement or refund to upgrade to its bigger brother E145


I honestly couldn't tell you the model number, it's a Centennial which I picked up a year or two back in the January sales!

I've not had any issues with it, the only thing I've noticed is that when you pull the trigger it seems to have a longer lag before pressure comes on compared to my previous Nilfisk, a bit like turbo lag!


----------



## Megs Lad

Makki I didn't think your collection was going to end ha ha


----------



## Jag 63

A few shot's of my collection, all collected since joining the forum last November.


----------



## Hixxey

Some of the collections in here are insane! nice work.

I've just bought my first house and moved in last month so I'm very much at the beginning of the process of building my collection. Need to get some proper products and storage sorted but I need to start somewhere.

Don't worry, the buffer in the picture has never and will never get used!

Edit: first post


----------



## smk82

My collection is nowhere near as extensive as some of these posted... My excuse is living in a flat means I have to be quite ruthless with what I buy/keep.. Still will probably expand when I move to a house..


----------



## Killainstinct

My collection. It really can't be called that as it is miniature compared to some of you guys on here.

I'm constantly told by a "certain" person that I spend too much money on my detailing "stuff".

Came up with an ingenious solution for a third of my stuff. :devil:

A normal looking desk draw...



Notice the grooves inside the draw? A piece of reinforced plywood goes here which blanks off the bottom. I fill this with office stationary so that it looks part of the desk and completely normal.



The treasure which hideth underneath!



This draw previously had a tiny shelf in those grooves so you could see into the bottom, which I did away with and got a carpenter friend to get me some plywood to fit in there and extended the grooves all the way to the front.

She's a good sport. Had a good laugh when she realised and agreed to clear some of her rubbish (she calls them shoes) which was kept in the spare room.

Quite envious of some of the posts on here though!


----------



## Spuj

Hi Guys,

I've been out of detailing for a while, however have recently fallen back into it again and am really enjoying it. After receiving an order for some bits today I thought I would post some pictures of my collection. I apologise for the quality of the photos, some are quite rubbish. Also sorry if this post is a bit long :tumbleweed:

First off Meguiars stuff. The first detailing products I bought. Only thing I will most likely keep on buying is the APC:



Random bits:



Autoglym, I really like the interior stuff. I've found better replacements for the rest IMO:



Chemical Guys. Will probably use up everything and not replace. Nothing against the brand at all, just need to slim down and want to try other things:



More Random Bits. Aerospace and R222 are brand new, looking forward to trying them both:



Relatively new to Auto Finesse but like what I've used so far, more on the way soon I'm sure:



Swissvax stuff seems to have gone up in price a fair bit the past few years (I'm sure Onyx was about £50 new when I bought mine), I probably won't replace the bottles once finished as there are plenty of options out there for cheaper that do just as good, if not better, a job. I will say though that Onyx is a dream of a wax to use IMO. It is very easy to apply, buffs off even easier and smells really nice, will most likely replace it when it runs out:



Dodo Juice make some of my favourite products. There is some stuff I won't replace when it runs out as I've found suitable alternatives that are a little better or I have other products to try in the same 'category'. There is also however some products I will definitely buy again when they run out:



This is all stored like this:



Then we have Mitts, wash pads, brushes etc:



Drying Towels:



Microfibres:



And finally Applicators:



This stuff is stored in a 3 draw plastic unit, however I forgot to take a picture of it!

Thanks for looking, if you have any questions about anything then please ask :thumb::buffer:


----------



## arkadur

Great collection!


----------



## kwaka jack

Here's my little collection of things.


----------



## irish pete

Here's my little lot a da and snow foam lance to come and I'll just keep updating waxes etc


----------



## Fishen

Wow you guys have some serious collections! I have just starten off so not too much but I guess I will show it anyway. Some products missing as they are at my dads place but oh well..


----------



## AlexStroea

just started 3 weeks ago.. big order coming soon.


----------



## SuperMin

Started to dabble into this since finding DW in December.









Small collection so far to find just the right combo of products I'm happy with....but it keeps on growing, week on week. 

Loving the AF, Gtechniq ranges & the Z8 so far. Wish the DP range was more readily available as I'm liking the wheel glaze. Need some proper buckets, pressure washer & snow foam next....when the other half isn't looking


----------



## Hufty

I'm too scared, firstly I would probably shock myself but secondly and most importantly imagine if swmbo saw, like film yourself speeding, there is no defence !


----------



## Aaron21

Hey guys, just abit of a hobby for me but this is my collection


----------



## civic gaz

An amateur collection at best but it gets the job done


----------



## chongo

Just a small bit of my collection the rest in the garage


----------



## Jam*

chongo said:


> just a small bit of my collection the rest in the garage


omg ......wow !!!


----------



## Elijah Howell

Thomas-182 said:


> Not really my full collecting as I have boxes of stuff, but gives you an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the stuff that was used during a wash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas


What buckets are they


----------



## Elijah Howell

_Makki_ said:


> Here is my stuff


What make are your microfibres ?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## legend139

Storry said:


> My entire collection!


Love the snowfoam attachment with the what appears to be a coke bottle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Fishen said:


> Wow you guys have some serious collections! I have just starten off so not too much but I guess I will show it anyway. Some products missing as they are at my dads place but oh well..


What is your Vertool DAS-21E Dual Action Polisher like?


----------



## Fishen

sean ryan said:


> What is your Vertool DAS-21E Dual Action Polisher like?


Sorry for the late answer! Honestly I havent har time to use it more than just on a hood, but I like it! 
Easier to use than I anticipated and very good correction :buffer:


----------



## derbigofast

sorry no pics but picture what everything in the autosmart catalog would look like and add a couple of different waxes aswell and you have my collection


----------



## Jue

Wow, you guys have some fantastic garages & producs


----------



## finnie_1

Autoglym - body shampoo
Autoglym - pain renovator
Autoglym - rapid detailer
ChemicalGuys - Mr. Pink shampoo
Autoglym claybar
3m - wheel & tyre cleaner 
Valet pro - citrus per wash
Dodo juice - purple haze

Some other motorcycle related cleaners for chains etc ( motul)
Numerous mf cloths each has a specific bottle it goes with

Using a karcher k2 pressure washer, lambswool mitt, different brushes and a large mf towel


----------



## sean ryan

Not my whole collection i have more in the house but you get the idea


----------



## legend139

sean ryan said:


> Not my whole collection i have more in the house but you get the idea


Dam that's one big collection of stuff! Do you do it as a hobby or as a job! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

legend139 said:


> Dam that's one big collection of stuff! Do you do it as a hobby or as a job!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should be a job :lol:


----------



## Faithfull

New house, new garage, and at last some racking to put some of my products..





































Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ostap Bender

Greetings from Romania guys!


----------



## Steve_6R

sean ryan said:


>


Fan of Sonax then? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Huge respect to a lot of you, makes me jealous lol.


----------



## sean ryan

Steve_6R said:


> Fan of Sonax then? :lol:


I have 14 bottle's of the stuff now :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rae1001

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rae1001

Bit of a re-jig from the pictures above. Out grew the cupboard space in the house so set up some racking in the shed. Its a ****ty little stone shed so not much space, but will do

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## David Proctor

😉









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 20vKarlos

^^^^^

NICE SHOP!!! :lol:


----------



## OrangeManDan

Forgive my naivety I am only new but I see that some members have multiple brands for the same product e.g wheel cleaner. I understand some may have stronger and weaker wheel cleaners but some people say have 6-7 of the same cleaner. I also noticed some have multiples of the same product from the same brand. Why is this?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

OrangeManDan said:


> Forgive my naivety I am only new but I see that some members have multiple brands for the same product e.g wheel cleaner. I understand some may have stronger and weaker wheel cleaners but some people say have 6-7 of the same cleaner. I also noticed some have multiples of the same product from the same brand. Why is this?


as for wheel cleaner in particular it can be due to having several dilution ratios mixed up for different use depending on soiling  personally i only have 2 ratios of my go to wheel cleaner 1:5 for heavy soiling and 1:10 for lighter more regular cleaning


----------



## Jonny_R

OrangeManDan said:


> Forgive my naivety I am only new but I see that some members have multiple brands for the same product e.g wheel cleaner. I understand some may have stronger and weaker wheel cleaners but some people say have 6-7 of the same cleaner. I also noticed some have multiples of the same product from the same brand. Why is this?


We all like to experiment and try different products from different brands too. Doing so means by the end of the year you could have 3 or 4 or even more different brand versions of a QD or Shampoo etc.

With regards to the multiples of same product. I tend to keep an eye on my levels and once i get down to the last quarter of a bottle i will order more so that i never run out. If somewhere has good deals and discounts on then i may stock up on my well used and favorite products knowing that i get through it quite quickly and having 3 or 4 of it on the shelf isnt a biggie as it will be gone in no time


----------



## OrangeManDan

That clears that all up and makes a lot of sense. Thank you both. Very helpful people as always


----------



## ash7jar

and Its addictive hobby sometimes you just cant help but buy new stuff :lol:


----------



## OrangeManDan

I can totally believe that. I'm already excited to have collections like you guys on here 

Although I want a mix of products like you lot I wanted to know the actual reason that you guys had a mix so thanks for answering


----------



## minimadmotorman

Phew, you guys make me feel better about all the stuff I've got 

Off the top of my head I've got:-

Valet Pro 
5l Citrus Pre-Wash
5l Advanced Neutral Snow Foam
5l Advanced Poseidon Shampoo
5l Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
1l Dragon's Breath
Black to the Future
Mad Wax
Citrus Bling

AutoGlym
SRP
Glass Polish
Leather Cleaner
Leather Conditioner
Vinyl & Rubber Care

MER
High Shine Shampoo
Interior Cleaner
Tyre Shine

G3 Pro
_Everything as I won it! Already owned a few bits though._
Bodyprep Shampoo
2 x Clay Mitt
Scratch Remover Paste
Scratch Remover Liquid
Paint Renovator
Colour Restorer
Resin Superwax
Super Gloss Paste Wax
2 x Bodyshop Detailer
Loads of the waffle pads

AutoFinesse
2 x Aqua Deluxe
Finale
Verso
Fusion Wax Sample

Poorboys
Super Slick Suds
Black Hole
Pro Polish
EX-P Sealant
Waffle Weave Towel

Other Stuff - Forgive me some of it is very old before I saw the light
Autosol
Megs Gold Class Shampoo
Megs Endurance Tyre Gel
OCD Dazzle Metal Polish
Obsession Taranis Wheel Wax
Turlewax Dash & Glass
Granville Acid Wheel Cleaner (about 10 yrs old)
Menzerna 3in1 Polish
Triple QX Fallout Remover
Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels
Autosmart Tardis
Triplewax Car Shampoo
Triplewax Car Polish
Turtlewax Colour Magic Red & Blue
T-Cut Colour Fast Dark Blue
Autobrite Direct Trim & Tyre Gel
Wilko Crystal Clean Glass Cleaner
Carplan Complete Matt Dashboard Cleaner
Dodo Juice Buff Daddy DAS-6 with tons of Flexipads Waffle Pads

Then I've got about a billion MF cloths of varying quality, various MF wash mitts/pads, 2 x 15L buckets & grit shields, Nilfisk C120 & Autobrite SF Lance.


----------



## minimadmotorman

Looking at the above I MUST stop buying stuff!!!


----------



## David Proctor

minimadmotorman said:


> Looking at the above I MUST stop buying stuff!!!












Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ_

That is a very luxurious setup ! Nicely laid out.


----------



## ade73




----------



## Njs71

Holy mother of all things shiny and clean. 

I've got a way to go to get a collection of 'stuff' like some of you on here have. 

Great thread, shame a lot of pictures aren't available. 

Pure unadulterated detailing porn, love it.


----------



## Mikej857

I can't say I have a huge collection as I'm a creature of habit so have very few products that I don't use so most of mine are extra bottles of the same product

I'm a bit of a micro fibre cloth hoarded though

The wax collection was scaled down last year when I had the brain wave to have 2 custom waxes blended but its gradually growing again

The eagle eyed may notice a couple of obsession waxes that are slight variations on already limited editions
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

These plus a load of liquid samples out of shot


----------



## Nidge76

Some amazing collections on here. My collection is fairly small at the moment only having discovered detailing about 18 months ago.

Originally my detailing stuff has been hoarded around the house (including the wife's wardrobe which pleased her no end!) I have a garage but unfortunately it's in a block just around the corner from my house so not overly practical.

Anyway decided to tidy my small outhouse that is attached to my house. Would like to freshen it up a bit but for now cleared out all the old stuff and got a shelving unit in there with some of my products. Pleased to say there is room for more detailing stuff, so that's a result.











At the moment still got my towels, accessories and waxes indoors.


----------



## robwils

ade73 said:


>


Where are the trays from ?


----------



## JwilliamsM

robwils said:


> Where are the trays from ?


i asked same thing, they are from clas ohlson


----------



## robwils

JwilliamsM said:


> i asked same thing, they are from clas ohlson


Had a look cant see them on web site, did you find them ?


----------



## Autoglanz.UK

Faithfull said:


> New house, new garage, and at last some racking to put some of my products..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


How did you get the AutoGlanz bottles labelled on top shelf at the back?

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07

jambobradley said:


> How did you get the AutoGlanz bottles labelled on top shelf at the back?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


They are the Autoglanz pro bottles from the website.


----------



## Autoglanz.UK

steve_07 said:


> They are the Autoglanz pro bottles from the website.


Thanks. How did you get the labels for them? The bottles look nice and with proper labels....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07

jambobradley said:


> Thanks. How did you get the labels for them? The bottles look nice and with proper labels....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


contact joe at Autoglanz. not sure if you can just get the labels on their own.


----------



## -rob-

Some amazing gear on this.I thought to put some of my collection on

Pads Cloths 









Compounds Polish Pads









Machines









Lights









OSPREY ROBBY 3000 STEAM CLEANER









Power Washer HD 6/13C









Numatic WVD 570









Dryer









:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM

apart from a few pics/artwork on the wall and my tyre hooks, heres my collection now it's all done

20180224_193257 by Jason, on Flickr
20180224_193244 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## crxftyyy

Added to it since, but here's what I got









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate

I should be embarrassed really looking at all the other pictures....

Quite a lot of other hidden stuff behind the front row here. Modest; but more than does the job.


----------



## LeeH

That’s a sensible amount that I’ll trying to reduce mine down to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sevenfourate

LeeH said:


> That's a sensible amount that I'll trying to reduce mine down to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


For sure.

I've likely got nearly 30 or so products across most applications. And apart from the Tesco's furniture polish :wave: its all known brands / tried and tested favourites. I've certainly never felt lacking and if i've needed something more specialist, or for a certain task - then i've bought it. And i dont think i do too bad with it:




























**Not saying i don't feel slightly jealous of some of the awesome set-ups here though.......


----------



## Fairtony

sevenfourate said:


> For sure.
> 
> I've likely got nearly 30 or so products across most applications. And apart from the Tesco's furniture polish :wave: its all known brands / tried and tested favourites. I've certainly never felt lacking and if i've needed something more specialist, or for a certain task - then i've bought it.


What's the furniture polish used for?


----------



## crxftyyy

My arsenal, had another delivery from EZ, Immaculate Reflection, Sam's and Shop n Shine since to add to photo 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

I have been having some work done on my house recently so moved my detailing collection out of the way and before putting it all back in the outhouse.

I thought I would post a few pictures here of the stuff I have purchased since I started detailing about 18 months ago.

Started off buying some Auto Finesse products as it was fairly local to me and I had to start somewhere. I like some of their products but since buying other brands I realised some of them aren't for me:










I then discovered Bilt Hamber & Car Chem. I don't think I have ever been disappointed with any of their products so far:



















Whilst being on this forum you inevitably find out about other go to products and brands so when a few offers popped up including a competition win I gathered together a few AutoGlanz products.

I'm yet to try them all but so far I like them;










Then treated myself to an interior kit plus some QD from Wowo's. I just love the labelling on these and I really enjoy using these products.










During this time I started buying a few waxes and for the price and quality Waxed Junkies appealed to me and these are so nice to use:










I then jumped on the Auto Allure bandwagon and got a few products which aren't bad for the money particularly the shampoo but the customer service wasn't the greatest for me:










My latest purchase was from Detailed Online which arrived yesterday. The packaging of these products is very nice. So far I had a quick try of the glass cleaner and I was impressed:










Below is a picture of the odds and sods I have of different brands. Some of which I like some I won't replace:










And finally my small wax collection all together:










Sorry for the ramblings but it kept me quiet for some of the morning. thanks for looking.


----------



## Jack R

The wax collection is growing again, as is the rest of the products


----------



## AnthonyIRL

My extremely modest selection of products. I only started getting into this properly last year so am adding to it all the time.

Note the "Box of Doom" on the bottom shelf. Included in it's contents are some Halfords Car Polish, Turtle Wax Spray on wax of some sort from the 1990's and some furniture polish.


----------



## Ahsan

My shelf of tricks









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

I've gotten worse! https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5319428&postcount=333

Some of this stuff barely gets used or is nearly empty but it's still on the shelf! On top of all these products I've got a Vertool Force Drive Polisher, In2Detailing Mini DA, Kranzle K1152 (with various accessories), Tons of pads, microfibres, drying towels, applicators, pressure sprayers etc.

Autobrite Direct
Just the Tonic
Trim & Tyre Gel

AutoFinesse
Verso
Finale

AutoGlanz
Supernova

AutoGlym
Engine & Machine Cleaner
Glass Polish
Leather Conditioner
Super Resin Polish
Vinyl & Rubber Care
UHD Wax

Autosol
Metal Polish

Bilt Hamber
Fine Clay
Standard Clay
Atom-Mac
Auto Foam
Auto Wheel

Car Chem
Cherry Air Freshener
All Clean
Clear View Glass Cleaner
Interior Clean Coat
Leather 2 in 1
Super Suds 1900:1
Tyre Gel
Tyre & Trim Dress
Alloy Clean

Collinite
845 Insulator Wax

EZ Car Care
Clarity Glass Cleaner
Gecko Glass Cleaner
Eliminator
Geo Gel
Viper

G3 Pro
Clay Mitt
Colour Restorer
Paint Renovator
Scratch Remover Liquid
Bodyshop Detailer

HDD
Hydrology Glass Sealant
BrakeThrough Wheel Shampoo
Road Rage TFR
Ferrous Ferric

KKD
Kleenthru
Purity X
Tartastic
Revolve X

Koch Chemie
FSE

Meguiars
Plast RX

Menzerna
3in1 Polish

Nanolex
Microfibre Wash

OCD
Dazzle

Poorboys
Black Hole

Scholl
S20 Black

Siramik
Praefulgeo

The Treatment
Carnauba Car Wax

TurtleWax
Jet Black Polish
Hybrid Sealant
Dry & Shine

Valet Pro
Citrus Pre-Wash
Citrus Bling
Concentrated Shampoo
Classic Protectant

Wax Planet
Eight Below Snow Foam
Assassain Wax


----------



## atbalfour

Too many to list... some will never be used again.

The ones I do use;

Pre Wash:

- Anachem Articulate TFR
- Power Maxed TFR
- Bilt Hamber Auto Foam
- Gtechniq Citrus Foam

Shampoo: 

- Car Pro Reset
- Car Chem Super Suds

Decon:

- Gtechniq W5 Tar
- Anachem Purge Iron
- Bilt Hamber Korrosol Iron
- Koch Chemie Green Star APC
- BH Soft Clay bar
- Gtechniq W8 Bug Remover

Tyres/Rubber:

- Tuf Shine Cleaner
- Adams Tyre and Wheel
- Car Pro PERL
- Black Pearl Tyre Coating

Microfibre:

- Cyclone Wash Mitts/Pads (Rag Company)
- The Gauntlet Drying towels (Rag Company)
- Various MF all from Rag Company

LSPs:

- Cancoat
- TAC Systems One Step Master (NEW)
- BSD 
- Polish Angel Primer/Cosmic Spritz (12-14 month coating)
- Kamikaze Overcoat (currently out)
- Polish Angel Colour Charged spray wax - Blue Xilion

Wheels/Exhausts:

- AutoSol Metal Polish
- Gtechniq C5 
- Polish Angel Supersport Wheel Wax 

Windows

- Gtechniq G5 (G1 applied but don't keep it)

Panel Wipe

- Gyeon Prep
- Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid

Polishing

- Zvizzer Heavy Cut
- Zvizzer Medium Cut (one step)
- Zvizzer Hologram remover

Leather

- LTT Auto Foam
- LTT Auto Maintain
- Gyeon LeatherShield
- Audi Leather Conditioner


----------



## CharliesTTS

Glad I didn’t see this thread a week ago! :lol:


----------



## stonejedi

CharliesTTS said:


> Glad I didn't see this thread a week ago! :lol:


I guess this is you now mate








.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

:lol::lol:


----------

